# B O class in Grand Forks



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Has anyone taken their dog through a BO class at Wag N Train, the Humane Society, Stay and Play Resort or any other place? Any feedback good or bad appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

When I was stationed in GF, I took my lab through the OB class at Petcetera clinic. It was good for socialization, but I didn't get much from the class itself. I can't comment on the other places.

I believe you can teach the OB yourself pretty easily, but again those classes are great for exposure to other dogs.

Good luck!

Mike


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

BO? do you mean OB?


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

B O, Basic Obedience


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

The East Grand Forks Kennel club puts on Obiedience class and I've heard from a few people that it's worth the time invested. I believe they have a website, search for them on Google.

Tom


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Generally, obedience classes don't work out well for a hunting dog because they teach a different type of obedience. I'd have to admit though, it's better than nothing.


----------



## Labs_4_Life (Jun 22, 2006)

> Generally, obedience classes don't work out well for a hunting dog because they teach a different type of obedience.


Isn't basic obedience the foundation for any hunting dog? Sit, here/come, down, etc., is the same for a hunting dog as it is for a show dog, agility dog, service dog, etc. I think obedience classes are a great place to start with a pup, especially for the socializing aspect of things.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

My opinion is that unless you have no clue about training OB stay away from group OB training classes, either way keep your dog away.

You just go without the dog and observe, then go home and do it on your own.

The supposed socialization spoken of here can cut both ways, wIth group training classes if you have the misfortune of having someone with an agressive dog (and the inability to control it) attack your dog, you will end up with reverse socialzation.

In otherwords your dog may learn to expect a fight from strange dogs, once thats starts boy its almost impossible to change. Your dog could end up agressive to other dogs and a fighter.

Try to find a lab training group with some experienced handlers and you can avoid this, a bunch of novice Disney world dog owners is nothing but trouble.

One of the cardinal rules of dog training is try not to create problems.

So called dog parks, I doubt they have them in North Dakota, are the worse thing ever invented for the same reason.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Labs_4_Life said:


> > Generally, obedience classes don't work out well for a hunting dog because they teach a different type of obedience.
> 
> 
> Isn't basic obedience the foundation for any hunting dog? Sit, here/come, down, etc., is the same for a hunting dog as it is for a show dog, agility dog, service dog, etc. I think obedience classes are a great place to start with a pup, especially for the socializing aspect of things.


What I'm saying is that many of these classes don't use the same obedience we do. Many use "show obedience" where when a dog is told to heel, they come and sit in front of the handler, then to finish, go behind and around. That's one example. The other real problem is fighting there. At almost any class there's always the agressive dog an owner can't control. Then there's the exposure to all of the diseases dogs carry. In general, obedience is so easy to teach, that I just can't see the need for a class. Plus, a lot of those people are "bunny huggers" and will resent your pooch as a hunting dog.

I'll never understand, we want to train our hunting dogs but don't want to teach obedience. Warren Grimsby used to say "I'm always amazed at the lack of obedience in an amature's dog. The very thing that every amature should be able to simply kill a professional on, they all fail at." As with most of what Warren said, I totally agree.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

I guess I have a different take.

I would recommend anyone to take an OB class. The average guy can't find the distracions needed to "proof" the OB.

I thought my dog was near perfect until I took him to a class. He was very well behaved until the distractions started. Then he was a bastard. Well the class got him to realize that he had to behave no matter the environment. I now use classes whenever I get a new dog.

I am always cautious about dog fights anywhere I go but I haven't had any serious issues. Most people watch pretty close.

They do a couple things differently than what I wanted. I just explained my reasoning and they were fine with it. Nothing major. You are taking the class for your benefit. Use it how you want.

I did have one lady explain to me at length that I should have my dog neutered. It was annoying but she meant well, yah yah, well I'll think about it.

Call the club and ask some questions. If you can find a class that allows prong collars then you know you are on the right track. If it is a clicker class then you may want to pass.

Basic Obedience = Basic OB not BO


----------



## blkbear8 (Feb 23, 2007)

I would check with your local vet for a refferal of a private trainer. It's not that expensive and just a couple of sessions is well worth it. Mine charges $35 an hour and she had me and my wirehair heeling sitting staying whoa'ing(sp)........etc.... in 2 sessions. I've been going once a week for hunting also and it has been worth every penny. Plus you can use the techniques learned on your next pooch.

Yes, prong collars are great especially when going someplace like the vet or....


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

> I would recommend anyone to take an OB class. The average guy can't find the distracions needed to "proof" the OB.
> 
> 
> > I agree it is great way to test OB that is already instilled in the dog. However Bob and Gonehuntin have very valid points as well. I would check it out and if thier are agressive dogs in the class I would not bring mine.


----------

